# 

## LAEN

,    ...  * 52* (+ ):    
 - ,  "-"   * 20* (,  ):    
 -     * 78* ( 46,  + )   
(,   )
   
 - ,  "".   * 49* ( - )   
     -  ,      -.  **:    -    ...    
 33 -

----------


## Gonosuke

> -    ...

      90-

----------

